# Levrette Watch



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

My wife has just received via her father a seemingly very old Levrette watch (I'm guessing early 20th century) that belonged to her Grandmother. We are considering getting it refurbished and serviced etc but wondered whether this was commercially viable or whether we should should leave as is and keep for sentimental value.










You can't see from the picture clearly but the back is engraved and hallmarked with Levrette and serial number, 1+k or 14K and F.B with a key underneath.










*Can anyone shed any light on Levrette in general and this specific watch *

Thanks steve


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A nice piece, that looks as though it would clean up well - it's all there: nothing missing!

I'd not heard of the maker, but there is a Levrette pocket watch on the bay at present for an alarming amount of money, an automatic for even more, and a chronograph in gold for 3,000 euros! So I think that we can say that the company appears to be a quality, reputable Swiss maker, possible part of SCHWARZ ETIENNE, and to have still been making watches in the late fifties.

I see no reason why it should cost a great deal to have it serviced; do you have a picture of the movement?

One thing; 14k (carat) is, I seem to remember, an American standard for gold. It is 14/24ths gold, or 58.3%, so your watch may have started out in, or been made for, the US market.

Nice watch.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris

Thanks for your information. Picture of movement attached. Whole movement and dial swings out from the case on a hinge like a pocket watch. Anybody else know anything about these ?


----------

